# /dev/dvdrw1 is now /dev/sr0?

## Dave_Lindquist

I've just recently upgraded udev (or perhaps I just recently rebooted), and suddenly:

/dev/dvdrw1

/dev/cdrw1

...etc...

are all gone...

Instead, I can see that I have:

/dev/sr0

/dev/scd0 -> /dev/sr0

Has there been a 'standards change' in terms of the naming of DVD/CD drives?

TIA!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dave_Lindquist,

All the names other than /dev/srX have been symbolic links created by udev for a long time now.

They still are on my ~amd64 system

----------

## VoidMage

I think the correct answer is: check your 70-persistent-cd.rules.

----------

## Dave_Lindquist

(Yes, I remember that these are symlinks.)

Hmm, weird.

The rules appear to be there -- I can see rules for /dev/cdrw* /dev/dvdrw*, etc -- but don't seem to have taken effect?

I'll have to try rebooting...

----------

